# Deputy Sheriff Joe Dunn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Joe Dunn*
Cascade County Sheriff's Office, Montana

End of Watch: Thursday, August 14, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 33
*Tour:* 2 years, 5 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran
Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 8/14/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:

Deputy Sheriff Joe Dunn was struck and killed by a vehicle that was being pursued by other deputies near Belt, Montana.

The driver of the vehicle had been pursued from Great Falls, Montana, along Highway 87 at high speeds when he struck Deputy Dunn near mile marker 77, killing him. The man then turned around the continued back to Great Falls, where he was taken into custody.

Deputy Dunn was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Cascade County Sheriff's Office for 2-1/2 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Bob Edwards
Cascade County Sheriff's Office
3800 Ulm North Frontage Road
Great Falls, MT 59404

Phone: (406) 454-6820

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22155-deputy-sheriff-joe-dunn#ixzz3AXvyTXT2


----------

